# Motherload of Ducks has reached N.E. N.D.



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I observed thousands & thousands of field feeding Mallards Monday, Oct. 22nd around Michigan, N.D. Most sloughs are frozen! Even a fair amount of Snow geese in the area along with lots of Canada's! Go get em now, they will be heading out soon, unless this cold snap ends! Southern, N.D. get ready, the Motherload is on the way, if not there already! Another short season for us!


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

What do you mean another short season? The last three seasons I have been hunting ducks almost till the end of November. We are just getting payback from mother nature from the last three seasons.

Thanks for the report. I have heard the same thing. Send some of those birds down south so I can get into them. We have had some birds move in but not the big bunches. Hope they just don't fly by!!


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 21, 2002)

We just hunted in Michigan from Thursday to Sunday last week. Almost all ponds were froze. Found one pond, an old gravel pit, that was open. 10,000 to 20,000 ducks around this pond. I've never seen this many ducks in my life. That was the only place we saw any flying.


----------

